# στάθμη ισοπέδωσης



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2013)

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς καλός άνθρωπος πώς (και αν) το λέμε αυτό κάπως στα αγγλικά; Γκουγκλικώς έχει ελάχιστα ευρήματα: στάθμη ισοπέδωσης. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι μάλλον το επίπεδο στο οποίο ισοπεδώνεται το έδαφος σε μια οικοδομή, ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι θα έχει σχέση με το grading (και τα γκρέιντερ), αλλά περίμενε να περάσει και κανένας ειδικότερος πρώτα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2013)

...
Πολλά σχετικά ευρήματα έχει το _*grading level*_, αλλά αδυνατώ να τα ξεσκαρτάρω τώρα και να καταλήξω με σιγουριά αν αντιστοιχεί στον όρο που ψάχνεις. Είναι και η άλλη σημασία της σύμφρασης στη μέση, του επιπέδου αξιολόγησης στα εκπαιδευτικά και στην πιστοποίηση, οπότε μπλέκεται η διαλογή και αυξάνεται ο χρόνος που απαιτεί (και σήμερα οι απαιτήσεις είναι ιδιαίτερα αυξημένες και τρεχάτε, ματάκια και χεράκια μου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2013)

Και _grade level construction_ βρίσκω, αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη...


----------



## pontios (Nov 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι μάλλον το επίπεδο στο οποίο ισοπεδώνεται το έδαφος σε μια οικοδομή, ή μήπως όχι;



Συμφωνώ, Palavra, αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί.

My guess is it has something to do with the ground level - as in either the finished ground level (the bottom of the slab) or the finished floor level (the top of the slab) - probably the former?


----------



## pontios (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd like to add, I think daeman and the good doctor were on the right track, with "grade".

GRADE:
1. ground level at the foundation (which I think may be equivalent to "finished ground level" - where "finished" means after "cutting and filling", the process of moving earth from one place to another to make ground more level).


----------



## cougr (Nov 15, 2013)

Taking a cursory glance at a few of the Greek documents available on the net it definitely appears that the term refers to the _grade (aka: grade level, level of grade)_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Σκεφτόμουν να προτείνω κάτι σε απλά και κατανοητά αγγλικά και έπεσα πάνω σε ίδια σκέψη κάποιου στο ProZ που έδινε απάντηση σε αντίστοιχο ερώτημα στην ισπανική:
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/spanish_t..._engineering/1076270-cota_de_explanacion.html

elevation of the levelled area
elevation of the levelled site
elevation of the levelled ground


----------



## Eudokia (Nov 15, 2013)

Καλησπέρα, μόλις είδα το ερώτημα, αλλά θα χρειαστώ λίγο χρόνο να το ψάξω. Θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Eudokia (Nov 15, 2013)

Palavra, προς στιγμήν σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι η στάθμη του "γκρο-μπετόν καθαριότητας" που διαστρώνεται συχνά πριν από τη θεμελίωση. Όμως, τα αποτελέσματα στα οποία παραπέμπεις αφορούν ηλεκτρικούς υποσταθμούς. Αφορά ηλεκτρικό υποσταθμό ο όρος που ψάχνεις;
Εδώ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_substation λέει: Earth faults at a substation can cause a ground potential rise. Currents flowing in the Earth's surface during a fault can cause metal objects to have a significantly different voltage than the ground under a person's feet; this touch potential presents a hazard of electrocution.
Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι απαιτείται ειδική "ισοπέδωση" στην υποδομή του δαπέδου, ώστε να μη σχηματιστούν ρωγμές κλπ.

Στο τοπογραφικό σχέδιο αυτού του υποσταθμού http://www.admie.gr/fileadmin/groups/ADMIE_DAPM/41303/Geotechniki_Syroy.pdf (σελ. 24) φαίνεται η "στάθμη ισοπέδωσης".

Αν το κείμενό σου εννοεί αυτό, εξακολουθώ να ψάχνω τον αγγλικό όρο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2013)

Κατ' αρχάς, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Κατά δεύτερον, δεν ξέρω τι αφορά, υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι έχει να κάνει πράγματι με ηλεκτρικό σταθμό, γιατί το έγγραφο ανήκει σε ένα σετ που πραγματεύεται θέματα αιολικής ενέργειας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Κατά δεύτερον, δεν ξέρω τι αφορά, υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι έχει να κάνει πράγματι με ηλεκτρικό σταθμό, γιατί το έγγραφο ανήκει σε ένα σετ που πραγματεύεται θέματα αιολικής ενέργειας.


Θα μπορούσε να αφορά και θέματα θεμελίωσης του υπόβαθρου των ανεμογεννητριών;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2013)

Θα μπορούσε.


----------



## Resident (Nov 15, 2013)

grade or subgrade level (as cougr & dr wrote)
base or subbase level

Ή βγάζεις υλικό ή βάζεις υλικό, σε πλατείες ανεμογεννητριών για να φτιάξεις την στάθμη.


----------



## pontios (Nov 16, 2013)

Resident said:


> grade or subgrade level (as cougr & dr wrote)
> base or subbase level
> 
> Ή βγάζεις υλικό ή βάζεις υλικό, σε πλατείες ανεμογεννητριών για να φτιάξεις την στάθμη.



I've also come across the following terms: natural grade, existing grade, finished grade, where natural or existing grade, I assume, refers to the natural lie/elevation (or the "pre-finished" lie/elevation, crudely speaking) of the land.
I'm therefore wondering whether what we're specifically searching for and referring to is finished grade/subgrade or finished grade/subgrade level (and maybe it needs to be stated as such?)? (where "finished" means after "cutting and filling", the process of moving earth from one place to another to make ground more level). 


Edit: Unless "grade", on its own, always refers to finished grade, as opposed to natural grade?


----------



## cougr (Nov 16, 2013)

pontios said:


> Edit: Unless "grade", on its own, always refers to finished grade, as opposed to natural grade?



All these terms are ambiguous and their sense varies not only from country to country but from city to city. Hence one needs to refer to the relevant zoning/building bylaws and regulations for an accurate definition. For example, "grade (level/elevation)" can refer to the natural grade, finished grade, an average of the two, the lowest point of the two and so on, ad infinitum.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Η στάθμη ισοπέδωσης στο νότιο τμήμα του ΚΥΤ θα διαμορφωθεί στο +376,00… καταλήγει σε ένα τρίτο επίπεδο με στάθμη ισοπέδωσης + 370,00.
Η στάθμη ισοπέδωσης του υπάρχοντος Υ/Σ είναι +52,30 µ.
ώστε η στάθμη ισοπέδωσης του Υ/Σ να ανέλθει σε μισό μέτρο πάνω από την στάθμη του δρόμου πρόσβασης προς αυτόν.
Υψομετρικά ο χώρος του οικοπέδου βρίσκεται 27,00–66,00 m πάνω από τη μέση στάθμη θάλασσας. Στο χώρο του έργου προβλέπεται η κατασκευή Υ/Σ GIS 150 kV/MT, η διάταξη του οποίου φαίνεται στο συνημμένο ενδεικτικό σχέδιο κάτοψης (βλ. σχήμα 2). Η στάθμη ισοπέδωσης των εγκαταστάσεων προβλέπεται στο στάθμη +38,10 m...


Όλα τα παραδείγματα που βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο είναι σαν τα παραπάνω. Δείχνουν ότι η _στάθμη_ περιγράφει υψόμετρο, μέτρα πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## cougr (Nov 16, 2013)

@ nickel

Συνήθως περιγράφει το ύψος ενός σημείου σε σχέση με κάποιο σημείο αναφοράς (το λεγόμενο datum, το οποίο δεν είναι απαραίτητα η στάθµη της θάλασσας).


----------



## Eudokia (Nov 16, 2013)

Εδώ http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/ΒΛΛ67ΛΛ-ΩΑΛ σελ. 6 περιγράφει ακριβώς την κατασκευή για ανεμογεννήτριες. Γείτονας ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός επιβεβαίωσε ότι έχει συναντήσει τον όρο "στάθμη ισοπέδωσης" σε εγκαταστάσεις ανεμογεννητριών, αλλά δεν γνωρίζει τον αγγλικό όρο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι, επειδή το έδαφος μπορεί να έχει κλίση ή ανωμαλίες, εκεί που γίνεται ισοπέδωση του εδάφους ορίζεται και το ύψος / υψόμετρο σε σχέση με κάποιο σημείο αναφοράς (τη στάθμη της θάλασσας ή άλλο) για να ξέρουν πού σκάβουν και πού κάνουν επιχώσεις. Δεν έχει σημασία ποια είναι η κατασκευή.


----------



## pontios (Nov 17, 2013)

cougr said:


> All these terms are ambiguous and their sense varies not only from country to country but from city to city. Hence one needs to refer to the relevant zoning/building bylaws and regulations for an accurate definition. For example, "grade (level/elevation)" can refer to the natural grade, finished grade, an average of the two, the lowest point of the two and so on, ad infinitum.



Unless we need the relevant technical term, maybe we should avoid terms with "grade" altogether, then, and look for a generic/easily understood term - e.g., "base-of-slab elevation"? (I'm assuming that the substation - or whatever we're referring to here - is to be built on a concrete slab).


----------



## cougr (Nov 17, 2013)

Another option would be to adopt the solution used in the following document, ie. "Table 9 shows the *leveling elevation* of two wells...." (see beginning of page 6). Which incidentally, now that I remember, is similar to what nickel had previously suggested in #8


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2013)

Eudokia said:


> Εδώ http://static.diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/ΒΛΛ67ΛΛ-ΩΑΛ σελ. 6 περιγράφει ακριβώς την κατασκευή για ανεμογεννήτριες. Γείτονας ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός επιβεβαίωσε ότι έχει συναντήσει τον όρο "στάθμη ισοπέδωσης" σε εγκαταστάσεις ανεμογεννητριών, αλλά δεν γνωρίζει τον αγγλικό όρο.


Ακριβώς, αυτό :) Νίκελ, δεν νομίζω ότι ο όρος είναι γενικός. Αν δεις τα ελληνικά ευρήματα, είναι ελάχιστα και όλα έχουν να κάνουν με σταθμούς ηλεκτροπαραγωγής, κυρίως από ανανεώσιμες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2013)

Τι εννοείς ότι ο όρος δεν είναι γενικός; Το κείμενο του ΦΕΚ περιγράφει την ισοπέδωση με τη σημασία που έχει σε κάθε χωματουργικό έργο:

Η ισοπέδωση της επιφάνειας ανέγερσης θα γίνει στο μεγαλύτερο βαθμό με εκχέρσωση του χώρου, ώστε να υπάρχει στέρεο έδαφος στην ευρύτερη περιοχή που θα εναποτεθεί ο εξοπλισμός και όπου θα κινηθούν τα οχήματα μεταφοράς και τα ανυψωτικά μηχανήματα. Στη συνέχεια θα πραγματοποιηθεί εξομάλυνση της δημιουργηθείσας επιφάνειας και κατασκευή απισωτικής στρώσης ώστε να προκύψει οριζόντια επιφάνεια, ενώ τέλος θα υλοποιηθεί διάστρωση 3Α με μέσο πάχος 15 cm. Οι πλατείες που θα διαμορφωθούν θα έχουν επίπεδη επιφάνεια και θα έχουν υποστεί τη διεργασία συμπύκνωσης με βαρέα δονητικά μηχανήματα.

Δεν μπορεί δηλαδή αυτή η ισοπέδωση να διαφέρει από οποιαδήποτε άλλη ισοπέδωση έκτασης. Αν εννοείς ότι η «στάθμη ισοπέδωσης» είναι όρος που εμφανίζεται μόνο σε κείμενα για αιολικά πάρκα, η σημασία της _στάθμης_ προκύπτει από τη χρήση σ' αυτά τα κείμενα και είναι αυτή που έδωσα λίγο πιο πάνω.


----------



## Resident (Nov 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τι εννοείς ότι ο όρος δεν είναι γενικός; Το κείμενο του ΦΕΚ περιγράφει την ισοπέδωση με τη σημασία που έχει σε κάθε χωματουργικό έργο:



Nickel, συγγνώμη για την "πειρατεία", το σχόλιο μου δεν θα είναι επί της ουσίας (μετάφραση του όρου) αλλά θέλω να παρατηρήσω εκ πείρας πλέον ότι όσο "επιμένουμε" ως χώρα να δεχόμαστε ως τεχνικές προδιαγραφές και πρότυπα άρα και την εφαρμογή τους μόνο αν έχουν δημοσιευτεί σε ΦΕΚ θα συνεχίσουμε να υποφέρουμε σε διάφορα επίπεδα (ψυχαναλυτικό, οικονομικό) ατομικά και συλλογικά ως χώρα.


----------



## Resident (Nov 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν μπορεί δηλαδή αυτή η ισοπέδωση να διαφέρει από οποιαδήποτε άλλη ισοπέδωση έκτασης. Αν εννοείς ότι η «στάθμη ισοπέδωσης» είναι όρος που εμφανίζεται μόνο σε κείμενα για αιολικά πάρκα, η σημασία της _στάθμης_ προκύπτει από τη χρήση σ' αυτά τα κείμενα και είναι αυτή που έδωσα λίγο πιο πάνω.



Η διαδικασία της ισοπέδωσης δεν διαφέρει αλλά η χρήση του όρου είναι πιο συχνή σε αιολικά πάρκα. Ίσως να προέρχεται από τις προδιαγραφές στα Γερμανικά, γνωστής εταιρίας, όπως και πολλές από τις προδιαγραφές που εφαρμόζονται στον χώρο. Γιατί Ελληνικές προδιαγραφές δεν υπάρχουν ή αν υπάρχουν δεν έχουν ακόμη δημοσιευθεί σε ΦΕΚ :twit:.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2013)

Resident said:


> Ίσως να προέρχεται από τις προδιαγραφές στα Γερμανικά, ...



Καλή ιδέα! Στον γκούγκλη βρίσκω στα γερμανικά: Nivellierebene, αλλά και στα γαλλικά: plan de nivellement, που αντιστοιχούν στο αγγλικό grading plan.


----------

